# ? about Doves



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

I see alot of singles and doubles but I cant say that I have seen a flock of Doves. Is this normal? When the young birds are able to fly do they leave the mother or do they stick together in a family group? Just kinda curious.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Thru out all the seasons doves will only hang out in very small groups, until mating time, then they will break away in pairs. Come fall, they will start to group up to get ready for migration. Usually here in ND right after the first good cold snap we will lose about 85-90% of the population to migration, they don't stick around long.


----------



## bigoltexas (Oct 10, 2006)

it is difficult for me to post replies alot now that i have joined i guess because i am in texas and we have an outstanding fall season(migratory and upland of course) but they will generally fly in doubles or triples in the morning and toward the same direction as the others, pirching in groups, im not posotive about every area but hear it is pretty much a garantee that they will have a mate(monogamous generally) and to the guy in ND those 85%-90% you lose at the first cold snap end up right in my backyard haha


----------

